# Favorite Cello Concertos: Voting Round



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our voting list was built in another thread and completed a few hours ago. Now we’re going to determine our favorites by elimination. Here are the rules:

- Each member gets one turn a day.
- One work must be given an up-vote and two must be given down-votes.
- Down-votes must be split so long as three or more concertos remain.
- All three votes are required, and all must be voted in a single post. One post = one turn.
- Moderator may change the voting rules when two concertos remain.

To help keep things straight and to allow checking of vote totals by computer, please:

- Say who you are following.
- Don’t add plusses and minuses on the list! Just change the point totals.
- Describe your vote above or below your new list.
- Look back to make sure nobody sneaked in ahead of you!

If you can’t copy and paste, just state your votes and the next person will added them into the list.

Here’s the voting list. Let’s begin.

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 5
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 5

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After KenOC original list posting:

Moeran + Prokofiev - Lalo -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 5
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After Art Rock

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 6
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5

Dvorak + Prokofiev - Rautavaara -


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After mmsbls

Finzi + / Lalo - / Saint-Saëns - 

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 6
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 6

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 4
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After Portamento

Lalo - / Finzi - / DSCH CC#1 +

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 6
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 4
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After distantprommer

Dvorak +/ Dutilleux -/ Lalo -/

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 7
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 1
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 4
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Tchaikov6

Prokofiev + / Dutilleux - / Schnittke 2 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 7
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 1
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 4
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After TSoA:

Elgar + / Finzi - / Lalo - and bye-bye

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 7
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 0
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 4
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After KenOc

Saint-Saëns + / Shostakovich 1 - / Haydn 1 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 7
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After Anankasmo

Shostakovich 1 +, CPE Bach -, Finzi -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 7
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 5
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After SuperTonic

Dvorak (+1) / Shostakovich CC #2 (-1) / Schnittke CC #2 (-1)

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 5
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 4
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After Haydn 67

Moeran + Haydn1 - Haydn2 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 4
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After Art Rock

Prokofiev + Schnittke 2 - Schumann -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 4
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Dvorak (+1) / Shostakovich CC #2 (-1) / Schnittke CC #2 (-1)

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 3
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After Haydn67

Dvorak +/ Dutilleux -/ Moeran -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 5


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

@Haydn67
You must split your down-votes.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll let KenOC determine how to handle Haydn67's vote.

Dvorak + / Walton - / Prokofiev =

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry for the double negative on Shos. CC #2. I corrected that by giving the Shos. CC #2 one negative and assigning Schnittke CC #2 one negative so that *my* changes would not be responsible for any mix up following my post.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After mmsbls with Haydn67's correction:

Finzi + / Dvorak - / Rautavaara -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 3
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Totals after Trout's vote:

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 3
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

After Ken's summary:

Haydn C major +
Haydn D major -
Schnittke #2 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2 - 0 and OUT
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 3
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If your prior vote has an error, please don't go back and correct it if anybody has voted since. Much better to describe the needed correction in a new post. Thanks!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After wkasimer

Schnittke + / Dvorák - / Shostakovich #2 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After Portamento

Shostakovich Cello No 1 + / Dutilleux - / Finzi -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 1
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 5
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

After distantprommer

Dvořák + / Kabalevsky - / Schnitte - 


Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 4


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Bettina

Moeran + / Dutilleux - / Walton -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 0
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 3
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After T Son of Ander

Prokofiev + / Schnittke 1 - / Rautavaara -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 3


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After wolkaaa

Elgar + / Schnittke 1 - / Walton --

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 4
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 3

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After KenOC

Haydn D +, Moeran - , CPE Bach - 

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 3
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 3

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After SuperTonic

Moeran + Haydn 1 - Haydn 2 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 3
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 3

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A quarter of the votes in this game have been cast.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After Art Rock

Prokofiev + Rautavaara - Schnittke 1 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 3
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 7

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 1
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Dvorak +/ Moeran -/ Myaskovsky -/


Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 3
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 1
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Tchaikov6

Rautavaara + / Finzi - / Schnittke -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 3
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 1

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 2


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After T Son of Ander

Dvorak + / Shostakovich 1 - / Walton - 


Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 3
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 1

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 2
Walton: Cello Concerto - 1


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After mmsbls

Schnittke + / Bach - / Shostakovich #2 - 

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 2
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 4
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 1
Walton: Cello Concerto - 1


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After Portamento

Shostakovich Cello # 1 + / Finzi - / Kabalevsky -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 2
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 1
Walton: Cello Concerto - 1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After Distant

Elgar + / Finzi - and gone / Walton - and gone

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 2
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Works placed so far:

16 (tie) - Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor
16 (tie) - Walton: Cello Concerto 
18 - Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
19 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2
20 - Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After KenOC

Shostakovich 1 + / Moeran - / CPE Bach - 

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 5
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 1


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After SuperTonic

Shostakovich 1 - / Haydn 1 - / Saint-Saëns +

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 5
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major - 1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After Anankasmo

Dvorak (+1) / Schnittke (-1) / Shostakovich CC #2 (-1) and out

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 3

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 5
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 1
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After Haydn67:

Moeran + Haydn1 - Haydn2 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 1
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After Art Rock
Haydn 2+, Schnittke-, Rautavaara -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 1

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 0
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Schnittke NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

After Johnnie Burgess

Dvořák + / Prokofiev - / Shostakovich -


Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 3
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 1

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Schnittke has not perished. He has assumed an honorable place in the Pantheon at #14.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Bettina

Rautavaara + / Kabalevsky - / Myaskovsky -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 2
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After T Son of Ander

Dvorak + / Kabalevsky - / Shostakovich -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 1
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After Haydn67

Saint-Saëns + / Elgar - / Shostakovich 1 -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 1
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 4


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

After Anankasmo

Shostakovich + / Dvorak - / Elgar -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 1
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 2

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After EdwardBast:

Dvorak + / Rautavaara - / Kabalevsky -

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 1
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 - 0
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 1

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev + / Rautavaara - / Bach - 

Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172 - 0
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 2

Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" - 0

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After wolkaaa:

Myaskovsky + / Haydn #1 - / Haydn #2 - 

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 1

Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Current board:

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 1
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6

Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5 

Placed so far:

11 (tie) - Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172
11 (tie) - Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" 
13 - Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2
14 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
15 - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major 
16 (tie) - Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor
16 (tie) - Walton: Cello Concerto 
18 - Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
19 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2
20 - Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

After Portamento:

Shostakovich + / Haydn #1 - / Haydn #2 - 

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major - 0
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major - 0

Moeran: Cello Concerto - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After Bigudi:

Shostakovich + / Dvorak - / Moeran - 

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 5
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After distantprommer:

Dvorak +/ Moeran -/ Myaskovsky -/

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 4
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After Tchaikov6

Elgar + / Moeran - / Saint-Saens - 

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After SuperTonic

Shostakovich + / Moeran - / Myaskovsky -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 2
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 6

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After KenOC

Moeran + / Prokofiev - / Schumann -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After Art Rock

Saint-Saens + / Shostakovich - / Schumann -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Anankasmo

Shosty + / Dvorak - / Myaskovsky -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After T Son of Ander

Dvorak +/ Moeran -/ Myaskovsky

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 2
*Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor - 0*
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After Tchaikob6:

Dvorak + / Moeran - / Prokofiev - 

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 16
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After mmsbls

Dvorak + / Shosty - / Schumann-

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 17
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After Haydn67

Prokofiev + / Dvorak - / Schumann-

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 16
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Moeran: Cello Concerto - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor - 0
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Elgar + / Dvořák - / Moeran -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
*Moeran: Cello Concerto - 0*
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Only five left now, the big boys. Here are those placed so for:

6 - Moeran: Cello Concerto
7 - Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor
8 - Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor
9 (tie) - Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major 
9 (tie) - Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major 
11 (tie) - Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172
11 (tie) - Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" 
13 - Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2
14 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
15 - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major 
16 (tie) - Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor
16 (tie) - Walton: Cello Concerto 
18 - Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
19 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2
20 - Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After Portamento;

DSCH + / Dvorak - / Saint-Saëns -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After distant;

DSCH + / Dvorak - / Saint-Saëns -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 9


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After KenOC

Shostakovich + / Prokofiev - / Saint-Saens - 

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

After SuperTonic

Shostakovich + / Elgar - / Saint-Saens -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor - 3
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 11


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

After Bulldog:

Dvorak +
Prokofiev -
Saint-Saens -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor - 2
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 11


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After wkasimer

Shostakovich +
Prokofiev -
Saint-Saens -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor - 1
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 12


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After Johnie Burgess

Shostakovich +
Prokofiev -
Saint-Saens -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 1
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor - 0
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 13


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Art Rock

Shosty + / Dvorak - / Prokofiev -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 7
*Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - 0*
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 14


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After T Son of Ander

Dvorak +/ Elgar -/ Shostakovich -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 13


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After Tchaikov6

Dvorak + / Elgar -1 / Shosty -1

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 12


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

After Haydn67

Elgar +
Shostakovich -
Dvorak -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 6
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 11


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After wkasimer:

Dvorak + Elgar - Shos -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 5
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-Flat major - 10


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

After mmsbls:

Dvořák + / Elgar - / Shostakovich -

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor - 16
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 4
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 9


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

After Bettina:

Shostakovich +
Dvorak -
Elgar -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 15
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After Bulldog:

Elgar +
Dvorak -
Shostakovich -

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 14
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 9


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

After Portamento:

Elgar -
Dvorak -
Shostakovich +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 13
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 10


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think at this point it's only necessary to state your + vote. Clear enough then who's getting shafted!


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After EdwardBast

DSCH +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 2
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I think at this point it's only necessary to state your + vote. Clear enough then who's getting shafted!


I'm surprised the Elgar has lasted this long.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I'm surprised the Elgar has lasted this long.


I'd guess there are quite a few tweed-wearing pipe-smoking members sporting handlebar mustaches here. :lol:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I'm surprised the Elgar has lasted this long.


And I'm surprised Shostakovich is giving Dvorak such a big run for his money.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DSCH +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 12


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

DSCH +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor - 0
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 13


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After Johnnie Burgess

Dvorak+

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 11

(I think i did that right)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

SuperTonic said:


> After Johnnie Burgess
> 
> Dvorak+
> 
> ...


Why did you subtract 3?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I got confused about the new format and made a mistake. I've edited my post and it should be correct now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks right. *RULE CHANGE*: Down-votes need no longer be split.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After SuperTonic

Shosty +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 12


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After T Son of Ander

Dvorak +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 11


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

After Art Rock, who calculated incorrectly. He added two to Dvorak instead of one, and subtracted one from DSCH instead of two. Here is how it looks after the correction:

Dvorak +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 10


My voted is DSCH +1, Dvorak -2

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 11


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Dvorak +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 9


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Dvorak +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Shostakovich+

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 8


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After Johnnie Burgess

Dvorak +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After Haydn67

DSCH +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After KenOC:

Dvorak +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

after Portamento 

DSCH +

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

distant only dinged Dvorak one point, should have been two. His totals should be:

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 6


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

..

. . 
...

...

.......


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

After KenOC:

Shostakovich +

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor - 4
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 7


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Portamento said:


> At this rate it's going to be a tie!


Not possible. One, and only one, will survive.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Not possible. One, and only one, will survive.


You're right... ..


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After Bulldog:

Dvorak +

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor - 5
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 5


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

After jdec 

Dvorak +

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor - 6
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 3


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a nail-biter!


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

May the best win.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

After wkasimer

Dvorak +

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor - 7
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The betting window has closed. Repeat: The betting window has closed.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

A Shosty fan better save this!


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After Bettina

Shosty +

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor - 5
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 2

I give Shostakovich a chance..


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After wolkaaa

Dvorak +

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor - 6
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major - 0

That was painful. I love the Shostakovich CC1, but I believe the Dvorak is the better work and deserves to win.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thus it ends. Our final rankings:

1 - Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor
2 - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat major
3 - Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor
4 - Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra
5 - Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A Minor
6 - Moeran: Cello Concerto
7 - Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor
8 - Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor
9 (tie) - Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C Major 
9 (tie) - Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D Major 
11 (tie) - Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto in A Wq 172
11 (tie) - Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" 
13 - Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2
14 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
15 - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2 in G major 
16 (tie) - Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor
16 (tie) - Walton: Cello Concerto 
18 - Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
19 - Schnittke: Cello Concerto #2
20 - Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor

It might be interesting to compare these results with the outcome of the same game played on another forum with similar rules some time back (top ten only):

1 - Dvorák: Cello Concerto 2 in B minor Op. 104
2 - Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor Op. 85
3 - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto 1 in E-flat Op. 107
4 - Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor Op. 129
5 - Haydn: Cello Concerto 1 in C major
6 - Haydn: Cello Concerto 2 in D major
7 - Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations Op. 33
8 - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto 2 in G Op. 126
9 - Boccherini: Cello Concerto 9 in B-flat
10 - Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto 1 in A minor op. 33

Tchaikovsky kind of snuck in there by the back door (long story).

Anyway, I thought it was a fun game and thank all who played.

Another? What would you like?


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

"Tchaikovsky kind of snuck in there by the back door (long story)."


Hmmm... did that involve me in any way?? :lol: Quite different results, other than the top three.

Thanks, Ken!


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Heresy!*

Shostakovich ahead of Elgar?!? Heresy, I tell you, pure heresy!

Everyone knows the Elgar stands supreme....


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The results of this game only reflect the collective tastes of those who participated and shouldn't be taken as anything more than that. The same is true of all such games and lists on this site.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

haziz said:


> Shostakovich ahead of Elgar?!? Heresy, I tell you, pure heresy!
> 
> Everyone knows the Elgar stands supreme....





SuperTonic said:


> The results of this game only reflect the collective tastes of those who participated and shouldn't be taken as anything more than that. The same is true of all such games and lists on this site.


My sarcastic tone was meant to imply that I was posting "tongue in cheek"; though to some extent I was genuinely surprised by the final vote. My own personal sequence would place the Elgar first with the Dvorak as a close second, followed by Schumann's and Tchaikovsky's (Rococo variations) and the Lalo. I actually went back and relistened to three recordings of the Shostakovich 1st concerto (with Weilerstein, Capucon and of course Rostropovich as soloists). A fine piece indeed though the last movement is a tad too dissonant for my orhtodox tastes. It certainly belongs in the top ten cello concertos but at least to me after the Elgar, Dvorak, Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Lalo and probably a couple of others.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorites in order: Shosty 1, Shosty 2, Myaskovsky, Dvorak, Schnittke.


----------

